# Fish Remain in Transition



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fished east Matagorda with some friends over the weekend and wanted to pass along an update of what is working for you guys. As I've been telling others, everything is very much delayed for the Texas Coast with the extended warm trend in the weather and the lack of strong northwest and north winds, and also the fronts have just been weaker, with south winds returning pretty quickly or the wind turning to east like this last one did. We've only had 2 real 'hard' northers and the second, though cold, quickly turned to an East wind keeping tides high and not pushing the water out of the bay. There is just a lot of shrimp of menhaden remaining in the bays right now due to the lack of bay dumping hard NW and N winds.

The fish are still in transition and it's almost mid December. That said, there is be plenty of trout and reds in a number of patterns right now.. if you want to fill the box with numbers of mixed trout and reds with some decent fish mixed in, the action under the birds should continue to get better and was great this past weekend in Mattagorda, plus trout are out deep on deep scatted shell, plus the trout are also on the broken edges of mud and shell in 3-5 feet of water, and there are also a few big trout 25+ showing up on the shallow winter pattern as well. As Capt Trey Prye has been observing there is so much shrimp and menhaden still left in bay due to the extended warm weather, its giving the fish more opportunity to be out deep, but the bigger fish are pulling up shallow to feed on bigger sized meals in small windows when it's right.

We decided to focus on the big trout bite and grind it out looking for that one big fish. But we're not so hardheaded that we'd pass up a flock of working birds on the way to the next big trout spot. The fish under the birds right now in Matty are solid 17 - 23 inch fish with some reds mixed in in different schools. It really didn't matter what you through at these guys. I was using Hogie Diablos (a bigger rat tail) in plum-treuse , Trey was using Gamblers in watermelon, Trinicaster was using Tidal Surge split tails in Chicken on a Chain, Brian i think was using Gamblers and Louis was using Litl Johns in chart and glow. They were eating and color doesn't matter under the birds.

Trey and I also agreed, if you are new to fishing corky or suspending type baits this is a also a great opportunity to build your confidence with them as well. Sure, you don't need to throw $8 dollar corkies under the birds, but if you've never caught a fish with one because it's a new method for you, then this is a great way to be able to learn how they feel on a retrieve; your guide can coach you on the different retrieve methods from fast walking it to counting it down and working it above structure... but the main thing is, you'll get to feel the nuances of the lure and feel a fish thump it and that experience will go a long LONG way when your grinding all day to get that one BIG thump on a flat fishing for a trophy trout. Book Trey for the big fish part, but if you happen to hit a batch of birds use the above to test the waters so to speak and advance your ability with any new lure.

All in all, our group could have easily limited out staying with the bigger schools out deep or working birds, but we decided early on before the day started to focus on getting that big bite. So we'd wade a big trout spot, and then on the way to another location we'd hit a flock of birds if it was convenient, stick a couple for a fresh fillet or two (none of us felt the need to just fill the box) and then move on to wading more looking for the big bite.

On the hunt for big fish it was soft plastics primarily, with just a couple fish on both FatBoys, One knockers, and jrs. There were a couple blow ups on super spooks (the topwater bite was a super narrow window on Monday). We all fished the various colors that we had confidence in and all caught fish.

Fishing with Trey on Sunday was a real treat, even as an advanced fisherman I love to fish with guys better than me, and I get a chance to just enjoy it. To say that Trey does things differently is an understatement. And it's the little things that tells me when a guide is on his game like pulling up to clients with the boat using the troll motor near the end of the wade.. giving weight to every last cast in big trout water. It really can happen just like that and when you're firing up the big motor to pick up a client, the last guy on the string of waders isn't getting to fish it out and it only takes a minute to do. An example of this was on Monday after wading a big trout area instead of picking them up with the outboard, using the wind to drift down to the other party members to pick them up, we decided to finish wading the flat immediately after bringing the boat down by drifting. A buddy of mine immediately sticks a 25 in trout. Not his personal best but a good fish. Had the outboard been used to pick them up, he wouldn't have caught that fish. Trey also pushed the envelope fishing with us until dark in a tough bite condition to catch a big fish. They big fish showed up with Brian catching his fish (just shy of 28, 7.5lbs) on Monday wading mud and shell continuing to throw plastics... so it can happen right now even with the transition still going on. If you get the chance book a trip with Capt Trey Prye in Matagorda, the guy is doing it right and he'll go the extra mile to get it done.

Trey - (281)702-0490


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Report!! Thanks for the info


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

Well said Tobin, Trey was as good a guide as he was instructor. I will absolutely go with him again even though he didn't get me a 32", hahaha.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe your observations are 100% spot on and hold true for Galveston bay as well. Despite the cold weather last weekend, the fish were not in their usual winter time spots and the last few days they have been holding spring like patterns. The fish I cleaned this morning were full of shrimp, and that say's a lot. Great report, and thanks for advice you give out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Top drawer report Tobin, and that is a very nice trout in that picture.
Well done!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great report tobin and sweet trout buddy!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Defining the phrase( Feeching Report ) Nice trout and Sharkchums feech guts went good with my barbacoa n chorizo tacos...lol


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Great report. Enjoyed the read.

Just for clarification, by transition you mean the transition from deeper waters to the shallower flats?


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the knowledge and the great report Tobin. People both new and old to 2Cool listen to what tidbits Tobin is putting out there. Also if you have a few questions after watching the DVD's give Tobin a call. His customer service after the sale is awesome and can help a lot. These tidbits of knowledge combined with the Troutsupport DVD's ( learning the fish signs given on the DVD's) will lead you in the right direction for more productive fishing trips. With the fish signs and tips from Tobin above you can form a game plan while on the water (boat, kayak or wading) to fish productive areas and cut down learning curve anywhere you fish. Eliminating unproductive water, learning and finding fishing patterns for that season and the fishing factors (Ex. wind) is not only the goal of tournament fishermen (women), it is the goal of all successful anglers. The biggest fear I had when I purchased my boat was taking people fishing and not having any success and not knowing why? The DVD's help with this knowledge and make great Holiday gifts for saltwater anglers. The help and knowledge learned is much appreciated Tobin. The DVD'S without a doubt have helped me and are a valuable tool for me if I am just catching fish for fun or putting some on the stringer for a meal. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*..*

Thanks brother Tobin. What a difference one day can make. The day after our trip the big fish decided they wanted to pull up and eat. We caught all fish on Mirrolure Corkys. It was actually pretty epic as we stood in theigh deep water and witnessed 6-8 pound trout ambush mullet on the bank in crystal clear water. We caught 16 fish between 6-8 pounds.

I really enjoyed the grind with you guys and look forward to fishing with each of you again in the near future. Again, I'm willing to grind you to a bloody nub looking for that one bite that may never come. An old rice farmer once told me the greatest parts of a fishing trip are the ride out as we watch the sunrise and the ride in watching it set on the horizon. Everything in between is just a bonus. I'm glad I was able to share both with you gentlemen.

Thanks, Capt Trey Prye


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah I heard you guys smoked them... was a great time fishing with you Trey.


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*EMB next Tuesday/Wednesday*

Tobin - do you think that the pattern you experienced last weekend will continue through mid-week next week in EMB with our weak front this week and bigger one coming in a few days?

I'm debating a fishing trip to EMB or a duck hunt in POC on Tues/Wed next week.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Day after you left the fish turned on.

Sounds like my luck.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Day after you left the fish turned on. Sounds like my luck.


That's just Big Trout fishing (and fishing in general except in June), when you're wading and looking for those few big fish bites... sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't. You'll still go away learning something and you can take that with you the rest of your life and apply it. Sunday I missed two bites on a fatboy...that coulda been big fish, especially where we were fishing and how I was working it. Some things are out of ones control; I still had a blast fishing with my Pods though.



Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> Tobin - do you think that the pattern you experienced last weekend will continue through mid-week next week in EMB with our weak front this week and bigger one coming in a few days?
> 
> I'm debating a fishing trip to EMB or a duck hunt in POC on Tues/Wed next week.


Yes, it should hold for a couple weeks, maybe longer. The big fish should start showing up more and more as well.

Don't you think so Trey?


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> Tobin - do you think that the pattern you experienced last weekend will continue through mid-week next week in EMB with our weak front this week and bigger one coming in a few days?
> 
> I'm debating a fishing trip to EMB or a duck hunt in POC on Tues/Wed next week.


If you do fish EMB, the "opportunity" for a big trout will improve. Pay close attention to water temps and levels after (starting Wed) this cold front blows in. It will narrow down the areas to target and certainly start moving big trout to more predictable "patterns."


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> That's just Big Trout fishing (and fishing in general except in June), when you're wading and looking for those few big fish bites... sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't. You'll still go away learning something and you can take that with you the rest of your life and apply it. Sunday I missed two bites on a fatboy...that coulda been big fish, especially where we were fishing and how I was working it. Some things are out of ones control; I still had a blast fishing with my Pods though.
> 
> Yes, it should hold for a couple weeks, maybe longer. The big fish should start showing up more and more as well.
> 
> Don't you think so Trey?


Yes, no doubt Tobin. The big fish will frequent their normal haunts soon.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Alright Tobin bounce out of your bed up in Austin and feel the weather change. Winter might be here after 3 years.

Tobin, I did a study and found that for *missed*/lost buck deer and lost winter trout the study found out that the Bucks were ALL 150 class and better and the trout were at least 7 pounds to "biggest trout" I have have hooked and lost.

The trouble with the survey is we have no real hard facts other than the testimony of the hunter of fisherman' that did not get the animal on the ground or fish in the net.

Now there have been a few dead bucks found close to where the people were hunting but these dead deer were not the ones shot at because they were a lot smaller deer. 

The other factor that cannot be explained is how some of the "good" 7+ trout can gain weight and length over the day on ride home even they were caught and eyeballed measures on the rod and wt estimated.

Maybe it is the atmospheric pressure changes????

You are our resident expert any ideas?

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Jim.. what on earth are you asking brotha? 

As for lost fish.. they always look bigger than they usually are, I believe water does that to some extent. The rest is excitement and adrenalin.. also depends on how many big fish or big deer that person has seen. Someone with less experience will say a 24in trout was a 29... it just looked big, someone who has seen and landed a lot of 29's can probably come pretty close. In the end, it doesn't really matter how big it was or wasn't, what matters is that person witnessed something and experience something that was great and it will be both something that haunts them as well as what brings them back again and again. A big fish can happen on any cast in the right locations, a missed bite might have been a 28... or it could have been a 3lber.. the world will never know ... and that's ok.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Jim and Tobin, a very entertaining conversation to say the least. Too many stories to tell but I'll tell my honest truth. To this very day, and I have caught lots of eating size trout, fish do look better while in and under clear water. The easy 1 to 1 1/2 inch shrinkage factor plays out often when trying to put a few trout in the box for a meal or 2 with buddies. especially fishing the birds. Then there is the other situation when you or 1 of your buddies hooks a big fish that stays deep. At the beginning you say a prayer that you just want to "SEE" the fish to see how big and what species it is. Once seen then you say another prayer (some deal of how if you get a desirable fish in the boat you will promise to release it and if you don't catch another fish all day you will be happy.) lol. Those ones you never see are the ones that bring you back. lol. Like a great golf shot it will bring you back.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin I was talking about your potentially big fish?   

Seriously I have been with tournament guys and fishing buddies that are dead on on caught big trout before they had them in hand and good hunters that are close to the gross book score before the deer hit the ground.

Then others that tend to be more optimistic in estimating size even with fish in hand and using their rod to measure fish length. 

I can tell you for sure that my best trout was 30.5 tape and weighed 9.25 boga and had spawned the night before. The question there was what did she weight yesterday is the question I always have wondered.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Last November I had one bite in one of these places that we fish.. That fish was 28" 

I've also caught 14 inch trout in some of my big trout spots too... ;-) 

For any of you last minute gift shoppers. We're doing free upgrades on shipping today. Shipping everything Priority shipping even if you select first class. 

Merry Christmas all, and you too Jim ;-)


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

troutsupport said:


> Last November I had one bite in one of these places that we fish.. That fish was 28"
> 
> I've also caught 14 inch trout in some of my big trout spots too... ;-)


We're passing through Austin on our way to Llano Monday and would dearly love to catch some of these trout you speak of. Where do we launch?

Thanks.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

With all due respect guys, some of the winter spots are not completely loaded up yet, but the last two weeks have been a solid winter pattern for us. Fish deep and very very lethargic with typical heavy thick winter body.


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*Crazy Bite*



c hook said:


> With all due respect guys, some of the winter spots are not completely loaded up yet, but the last two weeks have been a solid winter pattern for us. Fish deep and very very lethargic with typical heavy thick winter body.


A whole lot has changed in 7 days...
However, I have fished the last 6 days and haven't exactly experienced fish being lethargic. My bite has been very aggressive. I've been working my lures very very rapidly with much success. 
I fished with Jason Paul one day in 47.5 degree water temp last week and 5-7 pound fish were going airborne just to eat my lure.

Tight lines!


----------

